# Terminal refresh problems



## Korger (Aug 22, 2020)

Fellow FreeBSD users,

I'm using FreeBSD 12.1 RELEASE GENERIC.  Under X when I type a command on the last line of a terminal, I often don't get any output.  When I generate an event which triggers a refresh, the output finally appears, so I know it was there to start with.  For example, if I move my mouse all across the terminal window, it refreshes the lines that the mouse swiped through.  However, until then I can't see the output.  This does not happen deterministically or every time, but often enough that it's a nuisance.  It happens both with xfce and mate terminals, but never with plain xterm.  Does anyone know what's going on and how to fix it?


----------

